# Cruze Radar Detector and Scangauge Hardware how to



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Great tutorial, I was hoping someone else would post it, because i didn't want to take my car apart again to make one. 

Here's my finished product:


















I love my STi Driver!

Someone need's to buy my 8500, it's in the classifieds section


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

Great tips on this. I installed out Bel 995 on Sunday, day after buying the car the same way. I did not however remove the windshield pillar trim. I just pulled back the rubber weatherstrip on the outer edge and my phone style cord tucked right in. Can't even see it.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

jlouie said:


> Great tips on this. I installed out Bel 995 on Sunday, day after buying the car the same way. I did not however remove the windshield pillar trim. I just pulled back the rubber weatherstrip on the outer edge and my phone style cord tucked right in. Can't even see it.


That works too, I'm a car electronics installer w/ OCD when it comes to wire routing, so of course I pulled the piller and routed everything with zipties haha.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> That works too, I'm a car electronics installer w/ OCD when it comes to wire routing, so of course I pulled the piller and routed everything with zipties haha.


Either way is good. I think we all have a touch of some form of OCD.  I know I do.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Either way is good. I think we all have a touch of some form of OCD.  I know I do.


Of course, I wasn't bashing his way of doing it , there isnt a problem with it. I think I spend way to much time on things sometimes, but it bothers me when I dont do it MY way lol


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> Of course, I wasn't bashing his way of doing it , there isnt a problem with it. I think I spend way to much time on things sometimes, but it bothers me when I dont do it MY way lol


No, I didn't think you were bashing him, and I wasn't bashing you. I'm just saying that I could see it done both ways. That's what sucks with these forums... no way of telling what people really mean. sorry.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats why there is a D in OCD. Cuz it aint right!


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

robertbick said:


> No, I didn't think you were bashing him, and I wasn't bashing you. I'm just saying that I could see it done both ways. That's what sucks with these forums... no way of telling what people really mean. sorry.


haha, I know, the tone of these messages cannot be picked up very well, I wasnt even implying that you said I was  I was just saying that so he and everyone else knew that there wasnt anything wrong with how he did it


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

itsbmw, i understood what you meant. more than likely if i had chosen too, I would have removed the pillar trim, but due the the airbags i chose not to go that route. no offense taken, and any other type of wiring i have to do i will always find the best way that is safe and secure.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

jlouie said:


> itsbmw, i understood what you meant. more than likely if i had chosen too, I would have removed the pillar trim, but due the the airbags i chose not to go that route. no offense taken, and any other type of wiring i have to do i will always find the best way that is safe and secure.


Which is why i disconnected the battery  

Glad you all appreciated the walk-through


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was doing something similar with a GPS, and where I ran into problems was the ground wire, i put it where you had recomended and it wouldnt work, i ended up putting it in the hole just underneath the fuses with a bolt wedged against it.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Just a few pics i took after fixing my ghetto wiring job


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

any of you fellows with radar detectors, beware if u venture into canada, especially ontario, that if the police pull you over for whatever violation or they detect your radar, u can kiss your detector goodbye and u will receive a hefty fine.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

72buickgs said:


> any of you fellows with radar detectors, beware if u venture into canada, especially ontario, that if the police pull you over for whatever violation or they detect your radar, u can kiss your detector goodbye and u will receive a hefty fine.


...hm-m-m-m, sounds like *Mexico*'s "fear" of citizen-band radios!

...however, the old addage _"...When in ROME do as the ROMANS do..."_ is both true and prudent.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Dumb question, where do you route the cord to get it from inside the car to under the hood. Is there an opening behind the weatherstripping?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Dumb question, where do you route the cord to get it from inside the car to under the hood. Is there an opening behind the weatherstripping?


No sure i was getting positive from the fuse box and negative from a screw, i am getting my amp wires run soon so i'll let you know where they do it


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Dumb question, where do you route the cord to get it from inside the car to under the hood. Is there an opening behind the weatherstripping?


 
Check out my thread about my new interior lighting, I posted pictures and information on running amp power wires.




72buickgs said:


> any of you fellows with radar detectors, beware if u venture into canada, especially ontario, that if the police pull you over for whatever violation or they detect your radar, u can kiss your detector goodbye and u will receive a hefty fine.


 
Thanks for the warning, I am aware of this law, especially being 30 minutes away from the bridge. My radar detector(Beltronics STi Driver) is immune to ontario police's Spectre radar detector detector. And when i venture to canada my screen has a setting to be completely shut off, it will still say the band, without lighting up.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks itsbmw, that helped a bunch!

Where do you guys buy the direct wire phone line style cords? I have a Beltronics v8, do I have to order from Beltronics or can I pick one up locally?


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Thanks itsbmw, that helped a bunch!
> 
> Where do you guys buy the direct wire phone line style cords? I have a Beltronics v8, do I have to order from Beltronics or can I pick one up locally?


I just bought a black flat phone cord at radioshack and cut it lol, red is positive, green is negative, black and yellow can be cut


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> I just bought a black flat phone cord at radioshack and cut it lol, red is positive, green is negative, black and yellow can be cut


Awesome so a standard phone cord will work. That is what I was hoping. Now I'll probably knock this out today.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Just installed mine today, looks way better than with the stretch cord.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks good, make sure it is as level as possible from left to right, and top to bottom, the more you can keep it level with the road, the better it will perform


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep, I bent the mounting clip a little bit after that picture and it is perfectly level now. I see you have the single cup mount...are you able to level it out at all using that?


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Yep, I bent the mounting clip a little bit after that picture and it is perfectly level now. I see you have the single cup mount...are you able to level it out at all using that?


 
I got the super cup so it kinda grips level no matter where I put it on the windshield up at the top, I can level it left and right without removing it, but up and down, it stays level no matter what, its how its designed


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

where exactly does the scan gauge wire plug into? what fuse? i just ordered a scangauge of the website 3 hours ago just wondering for4 installation tips.
thanks for any help!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> where exactly does the scan gauge wire plug into? what fuse? i just ordered a scangauge of the website 3 hours ago just wondering for4 installation tips.
> thanks for any help!


...the ScanGauge _does not_ plug into any power plug or fuse block, rather it plugs into the OBD-II connector located under the dash, down by your left knee, and receives its power through pin 16 of the OBD-II connector (SAE J1962).


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

so i just bought the scangauge off the website...is there anything else i need to purchase in order for the gauge to work? or it comes with everything i need? just want to make sure before i drop 180 bucks on it, thanks Cuda


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...everything you need is in the box.

...from "which" website are you buying your *SGII*?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yes sir!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

so the cord from the actual scangauge (phone cable look alike) connects to what connector in the fuse panel beside the drivers left knee....i want to get it down packed before i start installing..please help


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

disregard my stupid question, i figured it out!


----------

